# Made a food plot today



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I cleared, raked and planted a food plot for the deer in my woods. I put out ryegrass, clover and rape mix. Hopefully, now that we are getting some regular rain that it will take off soon and I will have a good spot for this fall. Anyone else plant for the wildlife?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

I have in the past but the last few years I haven't had a decent place to plant anything. So instead I've been putting out feeders instead to keep the deer attracted to certain spots. Which I really need to get out there now and do some. I like to start about a month before season opens up.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I planted some cow peas and sunflowers but I didnt really need to since most of the farm is planted in soybeans this year. Im hoping they will like the peas better than the beans


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to put rye in the plot after harvesting the garden. It kept green the longest over any other grasses or clover. The deer were attracted to that well into November.


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

Rain?????


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

My Grandpa plants about an acre and he feeds them truck loads of apples and corn he buys, He has a record of all the antlers from his bucks going back years and you can really see the size difference every year they got bigger due to the minerals he was feeding them He has vidio of dozens of wild turkey and dozens of deer at his place in Ky sometimes all their at once.


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm planting several smaller foodplots instead of a couple big ones. I have winter wheat, austrailian peas, ladino clover, and turnips. Those peas better do some good. I got two 50# bags and they were $25 a bag. Last time I planted then, the deer kept them cropped down like a golf course!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I have small plots of Mossy Oak Fall Premium Perienial, Full draw, and two acres of birdsfoot trefoil, which is spreading like wildfire. It took about two years until the deer would eat the trefoil, now they gobble it up, passing up the Biologic stuff. The trefoil dies off after a couple of frosts, then they hit the Biologic. We also feed corn and alfalfa cubes year round, corn in the two spin feeders, and spreading corn and cubes throughout by hand most days. Concentrating deer feed is asking for trouble, and I take 30 minutes to scatter 10 lbs of corn and two lbs of alfalfa. In the fall and winter I speed through the fields with an ATV spreader to save time for hunting. One thing ,soil test, soil test.....


----------

